# Interior Cleaner



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Anyone got any good suggestions / recomendations for products to clean the interior panels - door / dash / centre consol plastics.....,

Not keen on anything that will 'shine it up' and leave a horrible sticky mess....

Usually i just wipe with a damp cloth....

thanks

O.G


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

i use meguiars tech protect interior protectant.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Armour all cockpit shine, is not as shiny as it's name suggests and not at all sticky, available from Halfrauds, also as wipes, which while a fairly expensive way to do it, they are incredibly handy, and ensure that not too much is applied.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Aerospace 303 for me. Works well on the TT plastics (I do find it a pain on the wife's A5 though due to 'splodginess'). Leaves nice matt finish and anti-static, plus has UV protection so should help prevent future fading...


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I clean with Megs APC 10:1 and a MF, then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing (buff again for a Matte look) or 303.


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Babywipes, works fantastic


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Poorboys natural look, i find its very good


----------



## wanta2009 (Oct 15, 2008)

eiznet cockpit premium, doesn't leave anything shiny, cleans well


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

wanta2009 said:


> eiznet cockpit premium, doesn't leave anything shiny, cleans well


Ditto


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

MrHooky said:


> Aerospace 303 for me. Works well on the TT plastics. Leaves nice matt finish and anti-static, plus has UV protection so should help prevent future fading...


Same here


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks to all, some good advise


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I use Flash, Fairy or whatever is in the kitchen cupboard. Then AG Fast Glass to finish off, but that's mainly because I'm working my way through a gift pack of AG stuff before trying some other toys.


----------

